# Nice area for families south of Estepona



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

My husband will probably get a job in Gibraltar and I'd like to make a shortlist of places where we could live.
The most important thing is a good state school for my kids, 6 and 11, in an area that has a real family feeling with lots of activities for children nearby ( soccer , tennis, sport clubs in general, swimming, ballet or dance classes, music classes).

Can anyone recommend a place, I was thinking of Estepona, Manilva, San Roque, Los Barrios....if anyone can share their impressions or can advise on other areas as well please do it !

Many thanks


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

My 11 year old son is mad about /soccer/football and I found this football club in Marbella, Inter Marbella: International Football Academy, Youth Football Marbella, English Speaking Club & Soccer school, Costa del Sol Soccer
Does anyone know anything about it or other similar clubs in Estepona, Manilva, etc??


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

adinanz said:


> My 11 year old son is mad about /soccer/football and I found this football club in Marbella, Inter Marbella: International Football Academy, Youth Football Marbella, English Speaking Club & Soccer school, Costa del Sol Soccer
> Does anyone know anything about it or other similar clubs in Estepona, Manilva, etc??


I'm afraid I don't know the area you are looking at, as I am based the other side of Marbella, but I would hazard a guess that where ever you base yourself will have plenty of activities for the children! I'd advise getting yourself settled, and when the kids go to school and make friends, they will soon get wind of what's going on...


----------



## Siods (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, I am also looking at areas relatively close to Gibraltar and will keep a close eye on this thread for some tips when the time comes! Like yourself, I have two children (but they are slightly older) and a good area would certainly help the move easier!
Good luck and hope it all works out well!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is football everywhere. Every town has clubs and leagues for junior players: starting with the youngest, the sides are called pre-benjamín, benjamín, alevín, cadete, juvenil ...

We didn´t get to be world champions without starting 'em young!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think Los Barrios was on your list? 

FUTBOL BASE LOS BARRIOS

I know it quite well because it is west of Gibraltar, near where I live. It's a very good location, up on a hill at the southern end of the Alcornocales natural park and close to the Costa de la Luz as well as the Costa del Sol (they are very different). It has an old Spanish heart but lots of new flats and houses were built in the last twenty years.


----------



## nelsonRFC82 (Apr 12, 2011)

Have recently moved to Estepona and working in Gib.

Is probably about as far away from Gib as you would want to be, is approx half hour drive to the border. Personally I can't face the border crossing, so park in La Linea and walk over.

Don't have children so haven't looked at facilities specifically but have noticed few sports clubs in the town (football, tennis, padel etc). Of course there are an abundance of golf clubs locally, a lot are linked to gyms & tennis clubs....can be pricy memberships though!

Also would say, of Estepona, the town has a traditional Spanish characteristic that maybe some others in the area do not, due to the dominance of expat communities.


----------

